
Show HN: 2018 ACM SIGMOD Programming Contest – $10K Prizes Donated by Microsoft - byteshift
http://sigmod18contest.db.in.tum.de/index.shtml
======
byteshift
For this year's contest, the task is to evaluate batches of database join
queries on a set of pre-defined relations. The challenge is to execute the
queries as fast as possible without (much) prior indexing. So the time has
finally come to unleash your fastest hash table implementations!

The top-5 best-ranking undergrad or grad student teams are invited to the 2018
ACM SIGMOD conference in Houston, TX. The winning team will be awarded a prize
of USD $7,000, and there will be an additional prize of USD $3,000 for the
runner-up.

------
bottey
Awesome contest. Was great fun last year!

Was great to improve one's C++ skills.

I will definitely participate again this year. Thanks for sharing!

------
janiner256
Interesting topic! Looking forward to trying out some fance join algorithms

